# Der Computer der Woche



## xTc (29. Juni 2008)

*Was ist „Der Computer der Woche“?*

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich habe mir vorgenommen hier pro Woche des Jahres eine Konfiguration vor zu stellen. Ziel ist es denjenigen, die sich jetzt einen neuen Computer kaufen wollen vielleicht eine Zusammenstellung zu präsentieren.  Als Preisspanne habe ich mir kein Limit gesetzt. Dabei kann ein System ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen. Dabei kann es sein, des es diese Woche ein Office-Computer wird, die andere Woche ein Spiele-Computer und die darauffolgende Woche vielleicht ein Media-Center-PC.

Das ganze soll möglichst mit maximal 2 Versandhäusern gedeckt werden, allerhöchstens 3, was aber eigentlich eine Ausnahme bleiben soll. Als erster Gedanke kahm mir Alternate in den Sinn, doch die Jungs von Alternate sind nicht die billigsten. Zu guter letzt fiel meine Wahl auf Mindfactory. Bevor jetzt hier jemand sagt das ich Schleichwerbung mache, nein ich arbeite nicht bei MF und ich bekomme auch nichts dafür das ich MF als Versandhaus anpreise. Fakt ist nun einmal das MF gute Preise biete und dabei noch keine Versandkosten erhebt. Diese Kombination hat MF also die Ehre verschafft, dass ich die Preise von Ihnen nehme.

Bei meiner ersten Testkalkulation war dieselbe Zusammenstellung nur mit anderem Arbeitsspeicher um ca. 56 Euro teurer. Weiterhin würden dort noch Versandkosten anfallen. Aber nun genug des ganzen.

*System der Woche (KW27):*
*Ziel:* _Ein Spieletaugliches System für unter 750,00 Euro mit Übertaktungs-Mögleichkeiten._

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy black  -> 29,91 Euro

Netzteil: Be Quiet! Titan BQT Straight Power 500W -> 89,47 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro -> 98,12 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Box ->  129,71 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme Heatsink -> 49,25 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 67,50 EUR

Grafikkarte: Gecube Radeon HD4850 512MB -> 147,60 EUR

Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ -> 59,71 EUR

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203D/BEBE SATA schwarz -> 30,12

Zubehör: 3x Scythe S-Flex 120mm, einer davon für den CPU-Kühler und zwei fürs Gehäuse                      -> 3 Stück zu 35,70 Euro zzgl. Porto bei Friese-IT

*Kosten: 737,09 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*



*Fazit:* Für unter 750,00 Euro ein schönes Mittelding. Ein Flotter Knecht zum spielen, arbeiten lässt es sich damit natürlich auch ganz gut. Das Gehäuse kann natürlich durch ein anderes getauscht werden, was aber den Gesamtpreis womöglich etwas anhebt. Die ausgewählen Komponenten sind so ausgewählt, das die möglichkeit besteht das System bei bedarf zu übertakten.




So, das war‘s für diese Woche. Die nächste Zusammenstellung gibt es erst wieder in einer Woche. Natülich könnt Ihr sagen für wie viel ich mal ein System zusammen stellen soll.  Ich werde versuchen das ganze dann als nächsten "Computer der Woche" zu präsentieren.


Gruß

System der Woche (KW28)
_Beschreibung:_ Spieletaugliches für unter 750,00 Euro. C2D E8400, HD4850....

System der Woche (KW29)
_Beschreibung:_ Zockercomputer auf Intel/Crossfire-Basis. C2Q Q9450, HD4870 CF...

System der Woche (KW30)
_Beschreibung:_ günstiger Office-PC auf AMD-Basis.A64 X2 5000+,Asus M3A78-EHM/HDMI.....

System der Woche (KW31)
_Beschreibung:_ AMD-Spiele-PC mit Hybrid-SLI. A64 X2 6000+, GTX260, ASUS M3N-H/HDMI.....

System der Woche (KW32)
_Beschreibung:_ günstiger Quad-Core Spiele-Rechner. C2Q Q6600, HD4870, Asus P5Q-E.....

System der Woche (KW33)
_Beschreibung:_ günstiger Gamer-Rechner. C2D E7200, HD4850, Asus P5Q-E....

System der Woche (KW34)
_Beschreibung:_ SLI-Gamer-Computer. C2Q 9550, GTX260 SLI, XFX nForce 790i SLI....

System der Woche (KW35)
_Beschreibung:_ günstiger Fileserver für Zuhause. AMD Athlon 4850e, Asus M3A78-EMH/HDMI....

System der Woche (KW37)
_Beschreibung:_ Gamer AMD-System auf Basis des Phenom 9950BE.

System der Woche (KW38)
_Beschreibung:_ Neuauflage des ersten "Computer der Woche", C2D E8500, HD4870 512MB....

System der Woche (KW42)
_Beschreibung:_ Neuauflage des Gamer AMD-System's. Diesmal mit 125W Phenom 9950BE, HD4870 1.024MB...

System der Woche (KW43)
_Beschreibung:_ Mein PCGH-Intel-PC. E8500, HD4870 1GB, 4GB RAM, Asus P5Q Pro

System der Woche (KW46)
_Beschreibung:_ Aufrüstkit für ein günstiges Gaming-System. E8400, P5Q Pro, HD4850, 4GB Ram

System der Woche (KW47)
_Beschreibung:_ High-End PC auf Core i7-Basis. Alternativ mit HD4870X² oder HD4870 1GB. Zwei Versionen!

System der Woche (KW48)
_Beschreibung:_ Günstiger Dual-Core Office-PC. Athlon X2 4850e, Asus M3N78-EM....


----------



## weeMan (30. Juni 2008)

Versandkosten fallen leider definitiv an. Wenn man alles bei einem Anbieter bekommt, super. Falls es aber mehrere werden steigen auch die Versandkosten. Aber so an sich ne klasse Idee. Irgendjemand ist ja immer auf der suche nach einem passenden System.


----------



## xTc (30. Juni 2008)

> Das ganze soll möglichst mit maximal 2 Versandhäusern gedeckt werden, allerhöchstens 3, was aber eigentlich eine Ausnahme bleiben soll. Als erster Gedanke kahm mir Alternate in den Sinn, doch die Jungs von Alternate sind nicht die billigsten. *Zu guter letzt fiel meine Wahl auf Mindfactory.* Bevor jetzt hier jemand sagt das ich Schleichwerbung mache, nein ich arbeite nicht bei MF und ich bekomme auch nichts dafür das ich MF als Versandhaus anpreise. Fakt ist nun einmal *das MF gute Preise* biete *und dabei noch keine Versandkosten erhebt.* Diese Kombination hat MF also die Ehre verschafft, dass ich die Preise von Ihnen nehme.



Ich denke das sagt doch alles, oder?. Bezüglich der Versandkosten bei Mindfactory klick mal hier.

Gruß


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Juni 2008)

Hä?  Ab 50€ zahlt man doch nichts..


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2008)

*System der Woche (KW28):*
*Ziel: *_Einen günstigen aber dennoch straken Office-Computer mit dem man trotzdem die ein oder andere Runde (z.B. RD:Grid oder Command & Conquer 3) spielen kann. Weiterhin sollte der Computer mit Windows Vista klar kommen, daher die 4GB Arbeitsspeicher._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy black -> 29,91 Euro

Netzteil: Be Quiet! Titan BQT Straight Power 450W -> 78,37 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q -> 85,51 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Box -> 95,88 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro "PWM" -> 15,90 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 67,50 EUR

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3650 512MB DDR3 -> 60,49 EUR

Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ -> 59,71 EUR

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203D/BEBE SATA schwarz -> 30,12 EUR

Zubehör: 2x Coolink 120x120x25 SWiF-1202 24dBA zu Stück 10,68 EUR

*Kosten: 544,75 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (6. Juli 2008)

Will auch keine Schleifwerbung machen^^, aber Comtech bietet auch echt gute Preise an. Ansonsten echt tolle Sache was du hier machst.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (7. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD3870 512MB DDR4 -> 102,77 EUR
> 
> Gruß



also als office rechner sehe ich deine letzte zusammenstellung absolut nicht, muss ich dir ehrlich sagen, vor allem wegen der grafikkarte, denn wer braucht für word etc. eine hd 3870er

bei einem office rechner, der vl. doch ~8 stunden ( also eine arbeitstag) läuft sollte man dich eher auf den stromhunger achten meiner meingung nach.

aber ansonsten eine echt gute idee (könnte von mir sein)

denn es gibt doch regelmäßig und vor allem häufig solche threads wie: was soll ich mir kaufen^^.

also

wenn du willst, und interesse hast, könnte ich dir von mir aus bei dienem vorhaben etwas behliflich sein, und wir könnten diesen thread etwas erweitern. das zum beispiel du jede woche einen gaming pc und einen office pc zusammenstellst, und ich, z.b. einen midrange und high end - pc.
wenn du interesse hast, könntest du dich ja mal per mail, oder icq melden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe das ähnlich, als Office Rechner brauche ich keine große Grafikkarte, da würde ich vielleicht sogar ein Onboard Grafikchip nehmen. Die reichen völlig, auch für das eine oder andere Spiel (Gagspiele halt).
Hauptsache das Ding ist leise (passive Kühlung sogar?) und verbraucht wenig Strom.


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe die Grafikkarte nun gegen eine HD3650 getauscht. 

Und mit einer Runde spielen war schonmal gemeint, das man das ein oder andere Rennen in RD:Grid fährt oder ne Runde Command & Conquer.
Wäre besser gewesen wenn ich es dabei geschrieben hätte.

Klar, für ne Runde Flash/Fungames reicht auch eine Onboard-Karte, das sehe ich ein. Aber ich war schon etwas mehr gemeint. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2008)

So klingt das schon gut. Ich spiele ab und zu auch noch Star Trek Elite Force Holomatch (bringt einfach immer mal wieder Spaß) oder GTA Vice City/San Andreas. Da reicht dann eine HD3650 locker aus.
Man will ja nicht immer nur Excel Tabellen und Word Seiten erstellen


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

*System der Woche (KW29):*
*Ziel: *_Ein Zockercomputer auf Intel/Crossfire-Basis. Ein Q9450 mit zwei HD4870 auf einem Rampage Formula. Dazu 4GB Arbeitsspeicher. Weiterhin zwei schnelle Festplatten für ein Raid0. Das Ganze sollte eigentlich keine Wünsche mehr offen lassen._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy black -> 29,91 Euro

Netzteil: Be Quiet! DARK POWER PRO P7 750W ATX 2.2 -> 175,71 EUR

Mainboard: Asus Rampage FORMULA X48 -> 206,84 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Box -> 243,35 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme Heatsink -> 50,76 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 67,50 EUR

Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire Radeon HD4870 Retail-> 214,90 EUR

Festplatte: 2x Samsung HD501LJ -> 59,71 EUR Stück -> 119,42

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203D/BEBE SATA schwarz -> 30,12 EUR

Zubehör: 3x Scythe Kama FLEX - 120 mm - 1000 für Stück -> 11,90 EUR -> 35,70 EUR

*Kosten: 1389,11 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto bei PC-Cooling für die Scythe-Lüfter*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juli 2008)

Joa, wäre ganz nice so etwas zu haben. 

Aber die HDD wäre mir persönlich zu klein (habe die 750er F1 und noch eine T166 400er Platte) aber sonst gut. Die Grafikkarten sind so derbst porno.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juli 2008)

Jep, denke ich auch. In der Preisklasse würde ich mir irgendwas Terabyte-mäßiges reinschrauben. Ansonsten macht das System eine hervorragende Figur.
Wieso steht das bei mir nicht.


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Joa, wäre ganz nice so etwas zu haben.
> 
> Aber die HDD wäre mir persönlich zu klein (habe die 750er F1 und noch eine T166 400er Platte) aber sonst gut. Die Grafikkarten sind so derbst porno.



Joa der Rechner ist schon nett. Ich finde das mit den 500GB geht aber. Habe es aber trotzdem mal geändert. Nun sind es zwei 500GB Platten, vorgesehen für ein Raid0. Passend für ein so schnelles System.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Ich sag jetzt besser nicht, was ich von Raid0 halte! 
Das Gehäuse ist jetzt zwar nicht das Beste, aber es sieht ja ganz ansprechend aus. 

Ach ja, ich hoffe du klaust deine Zusammenstellungen nicht von mir. Hier klicken...


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist jetzt zwar nicht das Beste, aber es sieht ja ganz ansprechend aus.



Ja, das Case ist so eine Sache. Ich hab das einfach genommen, weil es im Prinzip ja ausreicht. Aber das kann ja einfach gegen ein anderes austauschen. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Ich hab es halt als "Basis" genommen weil es den Zweck erfüllt und dazu nicht viel kostet.



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hoffe du klaust deine Zusammenstellungen nicht von mir. Hier klicken...



Nein, warum sollte ich. Ich kann schon eigene Sachen zusammen stellen. 

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

Also die Idee hier finde ich voll super.  

Ich würde allerdings andere Boards nehmen. Es gibt ja auf dem selben Preisniveau auch von anderen Herstellern qualitativ sehr hochwertige Boards. Aber Asus macht schon gute Boards und jeder hat seinen favorisierten Hersteller ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## da_Fiesel (20. Juli 2008)

Diese Konstellation is echt super 
Würde ich glaube auch sofort so kaufen wen ich im moment das Geld hätte 

Diese Q9450/4870erCrossfire Mischung scheint ja gerade echt der Renner zu sein...sieht man an allen Ecken


----------



## Medina (20. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte ma fragen wo du die Preise herhast, weil, 50€ für nen TR Ultra 120 ershceint mir doch recht teuer, oder hast du da den zusätzlichen Lüfter schon dazugerechnet?


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also die Idee hier finde ich voll super.
> 
> Ich würde allerdings andere Boards nehmen. Es gibt ja auf dem selben Preisniveau auch von anderen Herstellern qualitativ sehr hochwertige Boards. Aber Asus macht schon gute Boards und jeder hat seinen favorisierten Hersteller ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Klar, das Board ist schon teuer, aber naja  Ist hald mal eine Konfig die etwas aus dem Rahmen fällt.




da_Fiesel schrieb:


> Diese Konstellation is echt super
> Würde ich glaube auch sofort so kaufen wen ich im moment das Geld hätte
> 
> Diese Q9450/4870erCrossfire Mischung scheint ja gerade echt der Renner zu sein...sieht man an allen Ecken



Joa, dann würde ich mal sagen fang an zu sparen.



Medina schrieb:


> Ich wollte ma fragen wo du die Preise herhast, weil, 50€ für nen TR Ultra 120 ershceint mir doch recht teuer, oder hast du da den zusätzlichen Lüfter schon dazugerechnet?



Der Preis ist von Mindfactory.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

*System der Woche (KW30):*
*Ziel: *_Ein günstiger Office-Rechner mit genügen Power. Für den normalen Alltag wie Dokumente schreiben oder ein bisschen im Internet surfen bestens gerüstet. Die 2GB Arbeitsspeicher und der Dual-Core sorgen dafür das mit Windows XP gut gearbeit werden kann. Die Grafikausgabe übernimmt die Onboard-Einheit des G780-Chipsatzes. Zwar es möglich gewesen das ganze noch günstiger zu gestaltet, aber das System sollte für die nächsten Jahre mit ausreichen._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon REVENGE ECONOMY BLACK -> 35,68 Euro

Netzteil: Be Quiet! 350W ATX 2.2 -> 55,57 EUR

Mainboard: Asus M3A78-EHM/HDMI -> 58,97 EUR

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ AM2 65W EE -> 51,61 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 PRO PWM Soc.754/939/940/AM2 -> 17,28 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1024MB Mushkin SP2-6400 5-5-5-15 Retail -> 39,70 EUR

Grafikkarte: 

Festplatte: 320GB Samsung HD322HJ -> 43,00 EUR

Laufwerk: LG GH20N-S10 -> 27,61 EUR

Zubehör: 2x Xigmatek 120x120x25 XLF-F1253 -> 7,90 EUR Stück-> 15,80 EUR

*Kosten: 345,22 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes *

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


*Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich wollte die Vorstellung nicht mit an den anderen Post dranhängen. Danke*


----------



## Binn (20. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht! Würden die OEM Hersteller ja mal auf solche Zusammenstellung für das Geld kommen. 

Anstatt dem Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 und den 2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253
könnte man ja auch das PCGH Aufrüstset für Komplett-PCs benutzen kostet zwar 5 Euro mehr aber man könnte den Kühler vllt auch passiv benutzen.

Was meinst du?

Mfg Binn


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

Binn schrieb:


> Anstatt dem Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 und den 2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253
> könnte man ja auch das PCGH Aufrüstset für Komplett-PCs benutzen kostet zwar 5 Euro mehr aber man könnte den Kühler vllt auch passiv benutzen.
> 
> Was meinst du?
> ...



Zusätzlich zu den 5 Euro mehr würde dann auch noch Porto anfallen. Wobei wir dann bei ca. 11 Eur mehr wären. Ich mein eigentlich kein Ding, aber so ists auch okay. Und der Arctic Cooling ist eigentlich garnicht mal so übel. 




Binn schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! Würden die OEM Hersteller ja mal auf solche Zusammenstellung für das Geld kommen.



Warum stellt mich kein OEM-Hersteller ein und lässt mich Systeme zusammen stellen? 

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu den 5 Euro mehr würde dann auch noch Porto anfallen. Wobei wir dann bei ca. 11 Eur mehr wären. Ich mein eigentlich kein Ding, aber so ists auch okay. Und der Arctic Cooling ist eigentlich garnicht mal so übel. Warum stellt mich kein OEM-Hersteller ein und lässt mich Systeme zusammen stellen?
> 
> Gruß


 
Denke ich auch, der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro ist völlig ausreichend. Man OC ja nicht. Außerdem ist er besser als die Boxed Dinger. Daher Tray und den. 

Bewirb dich doch mal bei Dell oder so


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *System der Woche (KW30):*
> *Ziel: *_Ein günstiger Office-Rechner mit genügen Power. Für den normalen Alltag wie Dokumente schreiben oder ein bisschen im Internet surfen bestens gerüstet. Die 2GB Arbeitsspeicher und der Dual-Core sorgen dafür das mit Windows XP gut gearbeit werden kann. Die Grafikausgabe übernimmt die Onboard-Einheit des G31-Chipsatzes. Zwar es möglich gewesen das ganze noch günstiger zu gestaltet, aber das System sollte für die nächsten Jahre mit ausreichen._
> 
> Mainboard: Asus P5KPL-VM -> 44,93 EUR
> CPU: Intel Pentium E2180 Tray -> 47,96 EUR


Warum muss es immer Intel sein?!

Diese Zusammenstellung ist doch alles andere als SInnvoll, denn die Intel IGPs sind grober Unfug und taugen nicht so wirklich viel.

Hier wäre wirklich was mit AMDs 780G (oder 'notfalls' nForce 8200 IGP) angebracht, damit kann man auch mehr machen als mit dem Intel Zeugs.
Zum Beispiel beherrschen die beiden mehr oder minder volle HD Beschleunigung, der Intel kann sowas nicht, über die 3D Fähigkeiten und Leistung sprechen wir mal lieber nicht...


Hier mal die sinnigere Zusammenstellung:
ASUS M3A78-EH, ~60€
Dazu einen x2/3800+ für unschlagbare 30€!

Wenns etwas mehr CPU Leistung sein darf: den 5000+ gibts ab ~50€uronen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

Da hast du vielleicht Recht, aber wenn wir so weiter machen, könnte man sich auch einen gebrauchten Rechner für Office kaufen.
Ich denke, Intel ist schon nicht schlecht.
Allerdings könnte man einen Celeron nehmen und die gesparte Kohle in eine HD fähige GraKa gesteckt.
Jedoch, wer schaut schon HD Filme an seinem Office Rechner?


----------



## exa (21. Juli 2008)

naja ich sag mal da eher wie an ner zockmaschine, die laut und heiß ist...


----------



## Bigyeti (21. Juli 2008)

Ich finde Pynes Idee als Office PC ein AMD Sys zu verwenden gut, vor allem da der 780G in einer PCGH als beste Office Platine gewertet wurde, wegen der guten Onboardgrafik.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2008)

Na, wir wollen hier aber mal fair bleiben und beide Hersteller da nutzen, wo sie sinn machen!

Im Unteren Preisbereich sind die AMDs nunmal unschlagbar, die Intels haben da das Nachsehen, da führt echt kein Weg an AMD vorbei.
Wenn ich mir das P5KPL-VM so anschaue, fällt mir dazu nur eine Beschreibung ein -> Schrott!
Nur 2 RAM Slots, nur 4 S-ATA I SLots (nur IDE Mode, für den AHCI Mode, den man ev. einstellen kann, fehlen Treiber für XP), dazu 'ne unbrauchbare Grafikeinheit...

Und dagegen ein, zugegeben, etwas teureres µATX Board mit 6 S-ATA II Ports, wenn ich jetzt auch noch mit den Anschlüssen der Grafikeinheit anfange (HDMI/DVI, VGA) wirds richtig böse, denn das P5KPL-VM hat nur einen Analogen Anschluss.

Und wer schonmal ein IGP Board mit nur VGA hatte, weiß, wie übel diese Anschlüsse teilweise sind (schwankt zwischen schlecht und unbrauchbar, also besser nicht nutzen).

@quantenslipstream
Sorry, aber dein Posting ist nur ein müder Versuch, die 'Intel Only' Strategie in diesem Thread irgendwie zu rechtfertigen...
Der Sinn von so einem System ist ja gerade keine Grafikkarte zu verbauen!
Wenn ich eine verbaue, kann ich auch gleich was anständiges nehmen oder aber ich nehme AMD; was ja, wie du hier siehst, nicht teurer ist, ganz im Gegenteil!
Es ist sogar ein paar Euronen günstiger und mit etwas mehr Geld (z.B. 10€ für die CPU), sieht der ach so tolle Intel hier kein Land mehr!
Wir sollten nicht vergessen, das die K8 immer noch schneller als die Pentium E2xxx sind!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2008)

Das ist kein müder Versuch an Intel festzuhalten.
Es gibt halt genügend Leute, die kein AMD nehmen und trotz des höheren Preises zu Intel greifen.
Deine Argumentation bezüglich AMD im Low Kost Bereich kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen und gebe dir da auch völlig Recht.
Ich habe für einen Bekannten, der ein Büro zuhause eingerichtet hatte, einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und habe auch AMD genommen. Ihm war die CPU egal, Hauptsache billig.
Alles im allen hat der AMD Rechner mit Onboardgrafik nur 277€ gekostet (Tower mit eingebautem Netzteil, reicht völlig).


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2008)

So Kinder, nachdem Ihr hier so viel rumgemault habt , hab ich Ganze mal auf AMD ungestellt.

Von der Onboard-Karte ist das ganze natürlich schon viel besser. Ich habe nun halt nur das Board, CPU und den Kühler getauscht.


Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2008)

Spitze 

Und jetzt noch den Text ändern, dann passts


----------



## xTc (27. Juli 2008)

*System der Woche (KW31):*
*Ziel:* _Diese Woche gibt es einen Dual-Core Spiele-PC auf AMD-Basis. Als Basis dient das ASUS M3N-H/HDMI welches über den Gefocre 8300 Chipsatz verfügt und so Hybrid SLI ermöglicht. So wird im 2D-Modus die richtige Grafikkarte abgeschlatet und die Onboard-Grafikkarte übernimmt._

Gehäuse: Sharkoon REVENGE ECONOMY BLACK -> 35,68 Euro

Netzteil: Mushkin EP-500AP 500Watt -> 64,90 Euro

Mainboard: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI GF8300 -> 66,82 Euro

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ EE 2x3000MHz 2x1024kB 89W AM2 Box -> 85,82 Euro

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1284 -> 38,90 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 67,50 Euro

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 260 -> 217,48 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD753LJ SpinPoint F1 -> 75,45 Euro

Laufwerk: LG GH20N-S10 -> 27,37 Euro

Zubehör: 2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 -> 7,90 Eur/Stück -> 15,80 Euro

*Kosten: 695,72 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Juli 2008)

da limitiert der X2 anständig

eine 8800 gtx ist das maximale was ich einem 6000er zumuten würde.

das sehe ich an hand meines systems, denn ich habe einen 6000er.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2008)

Wäre da nicht ein Board mit AMD 780 Chipsatz und ne 4850 die bessere Wahl?


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> da limitiert der X2 anständig
> 
> eine 8800 gtx ist das maximale was ich einem 6000er zumuten würde.
> 
> das sehe ich an hand meines systems, denn ich habe einen 6000er.



Leider hat AMD aber nichts stärkeres an Dual-Core-CPUS. Gut der 6400, aber der rechtfertigt seinen doppelten Preis bei 200MHz mehr nicht. Mit einer 8800GTX ist aber leider kein Hybrid-SLI möglich. Ich habe zum Schlusss die GTX260 genommen, da sie mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so teuer ist (219 Euro).




riedochs schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht ein Board mit AMD 780 Chipsatz und ne 4850 die bessere Wahl?



Nein, da diese Variante kein Hybrid-System wäre. Den 780G kannst du z.B. nur mit einer HD3450 zusammen koppeln.


Gruß


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Leider hat AMD aber nichts stärkeres an Dual-Core-CPUS. Gut der 6400, aber der rechtfertigt seinen doppelten Preis bei 200MHz mehr nicht. Mit einer 8800GTX ist aber leider kein Hybrid-SLI möglich. Ich habe zum Schlusss die GTX260 genommen, da sie mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so teuer ist (219 Euro).



ja ist schon klar, das ist es ja was mich seit monaten aufregt

...aber dan würde ich doch eher zu intel greifen, oder gibts da keinen hybrid-sli-ready-chip ?! hab mich mit dem thema nur grob befasst.


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> ja ist schon klar, das ist es ja was mich seit monaten aufregt
> 
> ...aber dan würde ich doch eher zu intel greifen, oder gibts da keinen hybrid-sli-ready-chip ?! hab mich mit dem thema nur grob befasst.



Nein, für Intel gibt es noch keine Hybrid-Chipsätze. Solch ein Chipsatz ist aber in Arbeit und soll irgendwann, noch dieses Jahr erscheinen.


Gruß


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (28. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nein, für Intel gibt es noch keine Hybrid-Chipsätze. Solch ein Chipsatz ist aber in Arbeit und soll irgendwann, noch dieses Jahr erscheinen.
> 
> 
> Gruß



ahh.. sehr gut


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

_Aufgrund des Aeneon-Lesertestes gibt es dan aktuellen "Computer der Woche" erst heute. Ich bitte um entschuldigung._

*System der Woche (KW32):*
*Ziel:*Diese Woche gibt es einen günstigen Quad-Core Spiele-Rechner auf Basis des Q6600. Die Grafikarbeit übernimmt eine HD4870 mit 512. Die Komponenten sind so ausgewählt das auch etwas Overclocking möglich ist. Ein soldies System was einem ermöglicht sich aktuellen Spiele-Highlights nach Hause zu holen.

Gehäuse: Sharkoon REVENGE ECONOMY BLACK -> 35,68 Euro

Netzteil: Mushkin EP-500AP 500Watt -> 77,25 Euro

Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E -> 112,03 Euro

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray -> 130,82 Eurp

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm -> 37,27 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 63,84 Euro

Grafikkarte: Xpertvision Radeon HD4870 512MB -> 199,78 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD753LJ SpinPoint F1 -> 77,51 Euro

Laufwerk: LG GH20N-S10 -> 30,38 Euro

Zubehör: 2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253 -> 12,31 Eur/Stück -> 24,61 Euro

*Kosten: 789,16 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß

Anmerkung: Was eine shice Beschreibung.


----------



## Timsalabim (4. August 2008)

Ich finde das System sehr gut aber der G.Skill DDR-1000 ist übertrieben. 
MDT DDR-800 reicht aus um über 3 GHz zu kommen. 
Da der Preis aber nicht sehr unterschiedlich ist kann man auch den G.Skill nehmen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. August 2008)

Das sys ist ganz gut ,doch ein Boxed CPU kostet gleich viel und da ist mehr Garantie drauf


----------



## xTc (6. August 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Das sys ist ganz gut ,doch ein Boxed CPU kostet gleich viel und da ist mehr Garantie drauf



Gut es dir aufgefallen ist. Eigentlich wollte ich auch den Boxed nehmen, habe mich anscheinend nur verklickt. Habe es geändert und den Preis angepasst. 24 Cent mehr. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

xTc? Du willst mir doch sicherlich mal bei meinen Zusammenstellungen helfen, oder? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

*System der Woche (KW33):*
*Ziel: *_Einen günstigen Gamer-Rechner. Neu ist auch die 640GB Festplatte die gerade mal ein paar eure teurer war als die 500GB Platte von Samsung._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon REVENGE ECONOMY BLACK -> 35,68 Euro

Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 425W -> 64,70 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E -> 109,82 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Box -> 89,86 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-01 Plus -> 39,65 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: Kit 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 65,78 EUR

Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD4850 512MB DDR3 -> 128,12 EUR

Festplatte: Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640GB -> 61,22 EUR

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S202N -> 32,96 EUR

Zubehör: 3x Coolink 120x120x25 SWiF-1202 24dBA zu Stück 10,32 EUR -> 30,96

*Kosten: 657,75 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus, aber warum nimmste immer das Revenge Econemy Black, welches bei Caseking nur 30€ kostet?                                                                                                                   
                                                                                                                                    Bloemfontein


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber warum nimmste immer das Revenge Econemy Black, welches bei Caseking nur 30€ kostet?
> Bloemfontein



Jeder kann selbst entscheiden in was für ein Gehäuse er die Hardware einbaut. Ich nehme immer ein günstiges Case von Sharkoon da ein Gehäuse ja notwendig ist. 

Das Case gibt es bei Caseking zwar für 30 Euro, dazu kommt aber noch Porto. so kannst du die paar Euros mehr zahlen und dann passt das auch. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. August 2008)

Boar, das du immer und überall deine ASUS P5Q-Boards einbauen musst. 

Ja, die sehen geil aus, aber das ist nicht alles! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Medina (10. August 2008)

Die P5Q sind auch von der Leistung her sehr gute Boards finde ich.^^
Ein paar Euronen weniger haste auch noch wenn de die Tray Version vom Cpu nimmst. Ist halt weniger Garantie drauf.

Und warum nimmst du genau die 3 Lüfter? Es gibt günstigere die leiser sind und trotzdem völlig ausreichen.


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Boar, das du immer und überall deine ASUS P5Q-Boards einbauen musst.
> 
> Ja, die sehen geil aus, aber das ist nicht alles!
> 
> ...



Da die P5Q-Serie von Asus eine durch und durch solide und gute Serie ist. Der Preis ist auch mehr als Fair. Das Bios ist auch ausgereigt und die Features stimmen auch. 



Medina schrieb:


> Die P5Q sind auch von der Leistung her sehr gute Boards finde ich.^^
> Ein paar Euronen weniger haste auch noch wenn de die Tray Version vom Cpu nimmst. Ist halt weniger Garantie drauf.
> 
> Und warum nimmst du genau die 3 Lüfter? Es gibt günstigere die leiser sind und trotzdem völlig ausreichen.



Die CPU nehme ich immer Boxed, so kann ich sicher sein, das es wirklich eine neue CPU ist. So laut sind die Lüfter auch nicht. Ausderdem kannst du sie mittels dem P5Q Steuern. 


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Da die P5Q-Serie von Asus eine durch und durch solide und gute Serie ist. Der Preis ist auch mehr als Fair. Das Bios ist auch ausgereigt und die Features stimmen auch.



Alternativen sollte man trotzdem im Blick haben 



> Die CPU nehme ich immer Boxed, so kann ich sicher sein, das es wirklich eine neue CPU ist. So laut sind die Lüfter auch nicht. Ausderdem kannst du sie mittels dem P5Q Steuern.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Medina (11. August 2008)

Ich meinte auhc nicht unbedingt wegen der Lautstärke, sondern wegen dem Preis, also 10€ pro Lüfter ist doch schon recht happig oda?
Selbst die Nanoxia bekommste für 7€ .
Wo machst du diese Zusammenstellungen?


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

*System der Woche (KW34):*
*Beschreibungl: *_Diese Woche ein SLI-Gamer-Computer. Zwei GTX260 sorgen für genügend Grafikpower. Dazu Intel's Q9550 mit einem nForce790i Mainboard und 2x2GB DDR3 von OCZ. _


Gehäuse: Sharkoon REVENGE ECONOMY BLACK -> 35,68 Euro *MF*

Netzteil: be quiet! BQT Straight Power 600W -> 109,31 EUR *MF*

Mainboard: XFX nForce 790i SLI S775 GBL/Raid/FIW/DDRIII -> 273,03 EUR *MF*

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Box -> 265,82 EUR *MF*

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14 -> 59,00 EUR *Alternate*

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB OCZ DDR3 1600MHz CL7 Platinum Edition -> 225,19 EUR *MF*

Grafikkarte: 2x Gainward GTX260 -> 199,00 EUR/Stück -> 398,00 Euro *Alternate*

Festplatte: Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640GB -> 61,73 EUR *MF*

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE -> 34,56 EUR *MF*

Zubehör: 4x Scythe SFlex 1200rpm 120x120x25 -> 14,00 Euro/Stück -> 56,00 Euro *Alternate*

*Kosten: 1518,32 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*MF* = bei Mindfactory bestellt
*Alternate* = bei Alternate.de bestellt


Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Medina (18. August 2008)

Dem ist nicht entgegenzusetzen fidne ich.

Nur es Gehäuse sieht en bisserl mickrig aus im Gegensatz zu den Komponenten.^^


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht entgegenzusetzen fidne ich.
> 
> Nur es Gehäuse sieht en bisserl mickrig aus im Gegensatz zu den Komponenten.^^



Schau eine Seite vorher. Da findest du die passende Antwort. Ich hab nicht lust das jede Woche neu zu erklären.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *System der Woche (KW34):*
> *Beschreibungl: *_Diese Woche ein SLI-Gamer-Computer. Zwei GTX260 sorgen für genügend Grafikpower. Dazu Intel's Q9550 mit einem nForce790i Mainboard und 2x2GB DDR3 von OCZ. _
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist los mit dir?
Kein Asus Board?

Ich würde glatt mal das Asus Striker 2 NSE in den Raum werfen. 

Habe es schon in Action bei einem Freund gesehen und es ist nur der Hammer. Eigentlich mein Ding, aber ich will ja kein SLI machen und nur wegen des fetten Boards kaufen, obwohl man es nicht braucht?


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist los mit dir?
> Kein Asus Board?



Hat mich auch schon gewundert Ansonsten ein ausgewogenes System.


----------



## Sesfontain (20. August 2008)

Hätte ich das Geld hier würde ich es mir glatt bestellen
Klasse Zusammenstellung


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. August 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen                                                                                                

@Medina                                                                                                                          
xTc hat doch auf seite 5 geschrieben das jeder ein andres case nehmen kann & es nurn vorschlag is 

Bloemfontein


----------



## Medina (23. August 2008)

Ja, habs dann auch gesehen, nur zu spät


----------



## xTc (24. August 2008)

*System der Woche (KW35):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche der günstige Fileserver für Zuhause. Zwei Festplatten im Raid1 sorgen für hohe Sicherheit. Optional kann man noch weitere Festplatten hinzufügen und das System von den Daten trennen._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy black -> 31,61 EUR

Netzteil: be quiet! 350W -> 39,87 EUR

Mainboard: Asus M3A78-EMH/HDMI -> 62,13 EUR

CPU: AMD Athlon 4850e Box -> 58,82 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Boxed

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 1024MB Aeneon DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 CL5 -> 13,99 EUR -> 27,98 EUR

Grafikkarte: Onboard

Festplatte: 2x Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640GB -> 62,52 EUR -> 125,04 EUR

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S202N -> 34,66 EUR

Zubehör: 

*Kosten: 390,01 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Oliver (1. September 2008)

Habs mal oben angepinnt. Wäre sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn du snstatt nur der lInks im ersten Posting auch gleich eine Kurzbeschreibung abliefern würdest.


----------



## Taifoun (5. September 2008)

hi xTc, scheint mri so das du kompetent bist und würde dich bitten ein amd system fürs zokken mal zu konstruieren pls... also bitte kein crossfire oder sli system (braucht echt keiner xD es sei denn er zokkt auf nem 26<X)

(kannst du mir auch gleichzeitig sagen ob es stimmt, das die neuen amd cpus auf den am2 boards laufen?, weil ich möchte mir ein amd system holen das ich einfach in einem Jahr mit ner neuen CPU und evtl einer neuen GRAKA upgraden kann... bei intel geht das ja nur schlecht (bräuchte man ja ein neues board neuer ram um überhaupt upgraden zu können!^^) also wäre sehr nett wenn du mir aus der patsche helfen könntest (das system kann ruhig bzw sollte OC-Potenzial haben, falls das amd überhaupt zulässt (freiwählbarer multi oder?^^) jedenfalls pls mach das für mich xD


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

Du hast doch schon in nem anderen Thread gefragt^^ 
Hier mein Vorschlag:
CPU: Phenom 9950 BE
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA79GPM-DS4H (Das 790GX Board eben, weiß nicht genau wie das heißt^^)
Ram: 4 Gigabyte von irgendeiner Marke. Hier reicht war günstiges...
Graka: GTX 280
CPU Kühler: Thermalright IFX 14
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II 430 Watt (Gibts auch mit Kabelmangement, heißt dann M12II)
Festplatte, DVD Brenner und Gehäuse musst du dir selbst raussuchen...


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Habs mal oben angepinnt. Wäre sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn du snstatt nur der lInks im ersten Posting auch gleich eine Kurzbeschreibung abliefern würdest.



Merci. 

Bezüglich der Beschreibung: Ich habe nun eine kurze Beschreibung hinzugefügt. Auch die CPU und Grafikkarte steht dabei. Manchmal auch das Mainboard. So kann man sich schon ein Bild davon machen, was für ein System zusammen gesstellt worden ist.

Hat leider etwas gedauert, da ich die letzte Woche nicht so richtig Zeit hatte.

*@ Taifoun:*

Ich poste dir gleich ein System.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

Anmerkung: Da es kein System für die KW36 gab, habe ich Taifoun's Bitte als Anlass genommen, ein System zusammenzustellen. Aus der Bitte wurde dann das System für die KW37. Daher gibt es das neue System einen Tag eher. 

*System der Woche (KW37):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche ein AMD-Gamer mit Übertaktungspotenzial. Dazu ein Mainboard mit AMD's neuem 790GX-Chipsatz soll dem Phenom Flügel verleihen. *Das System wurde wurde dieses mal vollständig bei MIX-Computer konfiguriert.*_


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Avenger Economy-Edition -> 32,00 EUR

Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 525W  -> 86,43 EUR

Mainboard: Asus M3A78-T -> 110,68 EUR

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 Boxed-> 141,31 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14 -> 50,18

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Reaper 2x2GB DDR2-1066DIMM -> 84,75 EUR

Grafikkarte: PowerColor HD4870 512MB -> 197,97 EUR

Festplatte: Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640GB -> 59,08 EUR

Laufwerk: LG GH-20NSRB -> 28,06 EUR

Zubehör: 3x Enermax UC-12AEBS -> 10,98 EUR/Stück -> 32,94 EUR

*Kosten: 823,4 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*​
Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

Schöne Arbeit ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2008)

Aha, wieder ein Asus Board.... 

Aber das System sieht schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Mainboard: Gigabyte MA79GPM-DS4H (Das 790GX Board eben, weiß nicht genau wie das heißt^^)



Fast richtig, das M war aber zu viel -> M = Micro ATX


----------



## Taifoun (7. September 2008)

ich danke dir das du mir ein amd-system zsmgestellt hast 

ich habe da ne frage lohnt sich der aufpreis von der hd48701gb auf die gtx280 ? sind ja ca 100euro! 
also 50 prozent mehr.. dabei ist die leistung glaube ich net ma 20prozent höher oder?

hmm :O?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2008)

Nein, das lohnt sich bei High End eigentlich nie.

Es ist hier ev. sogar sinniger eine HD4850 zu nehmen und wenn die zu langsam wurd, gegen was besseres auszutauschen.


----------



## Taifoun (7. September 2008)

wenn ich mir auch ein neues system zsmstellen würde müsste ich mir noch nen tft holen und das wird glaube ich max ein 22zoll werden und da liegt doch die hd4870 512mb sogar genau so weit vorne wie die gtx2801gb oder?


----------



## xTc (7. September 2008)

Taifoun schrieb:


> ich danke dir das du mir ein amd-system zsmgestellt hast
> 
> ich habe da ne frage lohnt sich der aufpreis von der hd48701gb auf die gtx280 ? sind ja ca 100euro!
> also 50 prozent mehr.. dabei ist die leistung glaube ich net ma 20prozent höher oder?
> ...



Quasi würde auch eine HD4870 reichen. Da du aber keine genauen Settings angegeben hast, habe ich mal den Extremfall genommen.  


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Da es kein System für die KW36 gab, habe ich Taifoun's Bitte als Anlass genommen, ein System zusammenzustellen. Aus der Bitte wurde dann das System für die KW37. Daher gibt es das neue System einen Tag eher.
> 
> *System der Woche (KW37):*
> *Ziel: *_Diese Woche ein AMD-Gamer mit Übertaktungspotenzial. Dazu ein Mainboard mit AMD's neuem 790GX-Chipsatz soll dem Phenom Flügel verleihen. *Das System wurde wurde dieses mal vollständig bei MIX-Computer konfiguriert.*_
> ...



Ein alternatives Board wäre: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H. Bei der Grafik könnte man auch auf eine ATI 4870 setzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2008)

Also GTX280 und AMD Board beißt sich!

Gerade bei nForces für AMD hätte man die Möglichkeit hybrid SLI zu nutzen sprich die Grafikkarte abzuschalten!

Andersrum passt zu einer Radeon ein AMD Board besser, da Crossfire nicht soo ganz gut funzen soll, mit den nForces (hat jemand noch 'ne 4850 zum test0rn?? )


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

Joa, hab ich glatt vergessen. 

Ich besser es nach.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (14. September 2008)

*System der Woche (KW38):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche die Neuauflage des ersten "Computer der Woche". Diesmal aber für maximal 800,00 Euro. Ein C2D E8500 mit HD4870 sorgen für genug Power._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Sharkoon Avenger -> 37,48 EUR

Netzteil: Mushkin EP-500AP 500Watt -> 56,22 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro -> 102,22 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Boxed-> 148,72 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme -> 51,87

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 63,63 EUR

Grafikkarte: Gainward Radeon HD4870 512MB -> 219,82 EUR

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ SpinPoint F1 640GB -> 59,27 EUR

Laufwerk: LG GH-20NSRB -> 30,55 EUR

Zubehör: 3x Scythe 120x120x25 Slip Stream 1200rpm -> 12,20 EUR/Stück -> 36,60 EUR

*Kosten: 806,38 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Diese Woche ist die Zusammenstellung wieder bei Mindfactory gemacht.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. September 2008)

Wieder sehr gut (), aber ich das Netzteil nicht immer noch ein wenig zu groß? 

Gruß,
André

P.S.: Was ist jetzt? Möchtest du dich um die AMD-Zusammenstellugen in meinem FAQ kümmern?


----------



## xTc (14. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wieder sehr gut (), aber ich das Netzteil nicht immer noch ein wenig zu groß?



Gut, das kann wohl sein. Aber schau mal was ein Enermax Pro82+ kostet. Und das Mushkin hat in der PCGH 08/08 garnicht mal schlecht abgeschnitten. Das Verhältnis von Preis/Leistung ist einfach klasse. 



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> P.S.: Was ist jetzt? Möchtest du dich um die AMD-Zusammenstellugen in meinem FAQ kümmern?



Hattest du schonmal gefragt? Wenn ja, sorry ich hab es dann überlese. Ist aber kein Problem, kann ich gerne machen. Schreib mich morgen Abend einfach mal an. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

*System der Woche (KW41):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche ein "Gamer-PC" auf Basis des AMD Phenom X4 9950BE._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Revenge Economy Black/Silver -> 33,66 EUR

Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 425W -> 74,63 EUR

Mainboard: Asus M3A78-T -> 114,78 EUR

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition Boxed -> 160,59 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen SCINF-1000 -> 41,55 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB G.Skill DDR2 1000MHz CL5 -> 57,85 EUR

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD4870 1.024MB GDDR5 -> 227,89 EUR

Festplatte: Western Digital WD6400AAKS -> 54,50 EUR

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE -> 31,74 EUR

Zubehör: 

*Kosten: 797,19 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mindfactory.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (5. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal ein lob das du das immre machst!!
Aber jetzt mal eine Anmerkung an das system
nimm bitte keine 4870 mit 1024mb das sie
1.teurer ist und 2. eher weniger leistung
bringt.
mal davon abgesehen davon wen du auf einem
24-30zoll monitor zockst
aber sonst super!!!!!


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Also erstmal ein lob das du das immre machst!!
> Aber jetzt mal eine Anmerkung an das system
> nimm bitte keine 4870 mit 1024mb das sie
> 1.teurer ist und 2. eher weniger leistung
> ...



Merci. Bezüglich der Leistung, schau dir das hier an:

*PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870/1.024 gegen HD 4870/512*.

Und bezüglich des Preises, die HD4870 mit 1.024MB kostet mittlerweile auch nur noch knappe 228,00 Euro.

*PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 im Preisvergleich*

Der geringe Aufpreis lohnt sich bei einigen Spielen/Settings schon.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Der geringe Aufpreis lohnt sich bei einigen Spielen/Settings schon.


 
Denke ich auch. Videoram ist nur durch mehr Videoram zu ersetzen.
Bei großen Monitoren kann es sowieso nicht schaden.

Gute Zusammenstellung, aber warum ist der 9950 so teuer?
Die 125W Version?


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Videoram ist nur durch mehr Videoram zu ersetzen.
> Bei großen Monitoren kann es sowieso nicht schaden.
> 
> Gute Zusammenstellung, aber warum ist der 9950 so teuer?
> Die 125W Version?



Richtig, ich hab gleich mal die Version mit einer TDP von 125W genommen.

News passend zum Thema: 

*PCGH - Phenom X4 9950 BE mit 125 Watt TDP ab 154 Euro lieferbar*


Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Oktober 2008)

Sieht ma wieder gut aus
da kann man die kleinen Pause ja verschmerzen, oder hab ich in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas verpasst


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst seine Zusammenstellungen ja auch hier bewundern. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (7. Oktober 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sieht ma wieder gut aus
> da kann man die kleinen Pause ja verschmerzen, oder hab ich in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas verpasst


 

Nein, hast du nicht. Hab es leider mal vergessen, ein anderes mal hatte ich keine Lust, ich gelobe aber Besserung. 

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab es leider mal vergessen, ein anderes mal hatte ich keine Lust, ich gelobe aber Besserung.



sehr gut  anderseits ist dieser Thread ja fast schon ein kleines FAq ...in den nächsten Wochen hast du ja schon fast alle Preisspannen durch


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nein, hast du nicht. Hab es leider mal vergessen, ein anderes mal hatte ich keine Lust, ich gelobe aber Besserung.
> 
> Gruß


 
Wo her kenn ich das bloß...ach so von mir selbst


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Oktober 2008)

tja das mit genauso


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Oktober 2008)

Genau, außerdem arbeitet xTc ja auch im FAQ mit, das ist keine zu unterschätzende Arbeit (auch wenn ich das gesamte Layout und Verlinkzeug mache ).

Ne, mal ernsthaft. So viele Reviews, Fotos und Tests wie _xTc_ (darf man dich hier eigentlich mit Vornamen anreden, bei mir tun es auch alle xD) gemacht hat ist das verzeihlich wenn man mal keine Lust hat. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (12. Oktober 2008)

*System der Woche (KW42):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche günstiges Intel-"Spiele"-System mit reichlich Overclocking-Potential._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Revenge Economy-Edition Schwarz/Silber -> 32,00 EUR

Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 425W -> 54,80 EUR

Mainboard: Biostar TPower I45 -> 116,15 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Boxed -> 107,73 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek RED SCORPION-S1283 -> 37,19 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ XTC Platinum DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1000 Kit -> 64,15 EUR

Grafikkarte: Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO Overclocked HD4870 512MB GDDR5 -> 201,11 EUR

Festplatte: Western Digital WD6400AAKS -> 575,72 EUR

Laufwerk: LG GH-20NSRBB -> 24,78 EUR

Zubehör: 

*Kosten: 695,61 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mix-Computer.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *...*
> *Ziel: *_Diese Woche günstiges Intel-"Spiele"-System mit reichlich Overclocking-Potential._
> 
> 
> ...​


wenn man die zielsetzung sehr ernst nimmt sidn da 2 kleien fehler drin 
ein enermax pro82+ 425 täte es auch, sollte ein paar euro sparen können und auch der intel c2d e7200 sollte reichen

bei der graka würde ich auch ein non occed modell bevorzugen, schließlich soll ja eh geocced werden 

ansonsten aber ne sehr guet zusammenstellung


----------



## xTc (13. Oktober 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn man die zielsetzung sehr ernst nimmt sidn da 2 kleien fehler drin
> ein enermax pro82+ 425 täte es auch, sollte ein paar euro sparen können und auch der intel c2d e7200 sollte reichen/QUOTE]
> 
> Gut, ein E7200 hätte es natürlich auch getan.  Aber beim Netzteil lieber was anständiges. Außerdem achte ich schon darauf, das ich qualitativ hochwertige Teile nutze.
> ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2008)

naja, quallitativ macht es wohl wenig unterschied ob das 425er enermax ein modulares ist oder eines mit festen strippen
67,10 gegen 54,80 sidn immerhin 12 euro 

der 7200er ist da sicher eher streitbar 
107,73 gegen 101.75 sind fast 6 euro

ich sag jetzt mal 18 euro weniger bei null quallitätsverlust udn ich behaupte mal auch kaum oc-unterschied

bei de rgraka geb ich dir recht, wenn die oc version die billigste 4870 im referenzlayout ist ist das natürlich ok


----------



## Igel (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke er meint auch das pro82+ zumindestens ist der preis des pro's eingetragen


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich weiß nicht ob man lieber
nochmal 20-25€ drauflegen sollte
und einen e8400 kaufen
der hat auch ein sehr gutes
oc potential und läuft halt
von haus aus schon mit 3ghz
und ist in 45nm gefertigt
naja ich glaub das würd ich
schon draufzahlen
aber sonst super System!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ...
> Ne, mal ernsthaft. So viele Reviews, Fotos und Tests wie _xTc_ (darf man dich hier eigentlich mit Vornamen anreden, bei mir tun es auch alle xD) gemacht hat ist das verzeihlich wenn man mal keine Lust hat.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Mich darf man mit Vornamen anreden: Wenn man ihn nur wüsste


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

*System der Woche (KW43):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche möchte ich euch meinen "PCGH-Intel-PC" vorstellen. Als Basis dient der PCGH-Intel-PC an dem ich ein paar Veränderungen/Verbesserungen vorgenommen habe._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Avenger -> 32,56 EUR

Netzteil: Seasonic 430W -> 59,29 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro -> 104,72 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Boxed (anstatt. E8400)-> 157,81 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (anstatt Scythe Katana 2) -> 36,83 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ XTC Platinum DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1000 Kit (anstatt 2x 1GB DDR2-800 von MDT)-> 66,77 EUR

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD4870 1.024MB GDDR5 (anstatt Geforce GX260) -> 227,14 EUR

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ (anstatt 320GB Samsung-Platte) -> 59,49 EUR

Laufwerk: LG GH-20NSRBB -> 22,63 EUR

Zubehör: 

*Kosten: 767,24 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mindfactory.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

Wäre jetzt schön gewesen, wenn du die Veränderungen/Verbeswserungen direkt daneben geschrieben hättest.
Man könnte dann besser vergleichen als erst mal nach der passenden Webseite zu suchen.

Aber deine Kombo ist sehr gut. 
Ich hätte allerdings keine WD genommen.


----------



## xTc (19. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt schön gewesen, wenn du die Veränderungen/Verbeswserungen direkt daneben geschrieben hättest.
> Man könnte dann besser vergleichen als erst mal nach der passenden Webseite zu suchen.



Hab es mal dahinter geschrieben und grün gefärbt. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber deine Kombo ist sehr gut.
> Ich hätte allerdings keine WD genommen.



Joa hab die WD nun gegen eine Samsung getauscht. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2008)

Jep, hervorragend. 
Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum du den E8500 nimmst anstelle des E8400?
So groß ist der Unterschied doch nicht.
Oder kommst ein um ein paar Euro nicht darauf an?


----------



## Damageforce (20. Oktober 2008)

Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man eine PCS+ die übertaktet ist vom Hersteller und einen anderen Lüfter hat, oder ist der zu laut ?

235,23 Euro (Mindfactory)

1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD4870 PCS+ GDDR5 DVI TVo Retail


----------



## xTc (20. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, hervorragend.
> Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum du den E8500 nimmst anstelle des E8400?
> So groß ist der Unterschied doch nicht.
> Oder kommst ein um ein paar Euro nicht darauf an?



Naja, der PCGH-PC kostet 749,00 Euro. Wenn du dir dagegen meine Zusammenstellung anschaust, denke ich passt das mit dem E8500 schon. Meine Zusammenstellung ist nur minimal teurer und bietet dafür eine bessere Leistung. Dazu doppelt so viel Ram und Festplatte. 



Damageforce schrieb:


> Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man eine PCS+ die übertaktet ist vom Hersteller und einen anderen Lüfter hat, oder ist der zu laut ?
> 
> 235,23 Euro (Mindfactory)
> 
> 1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD4870 PCS+ GDDR5 DVI TVo Retail



Übertakten kannst du die Karte selber und der verbaute Lüfter soll relativ laut sein. Da kannst du dir das Geld sparen und den normalen Referenzkühler manuell regeln. 



Gruß


----------



## Damageforce (21. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Übertakten kannst du die Karte selber und der verbaute Lüfter soll relativ laut sein. Da kannst du dir das Geld sparen und den normalen Referenzkühler manuell regeln.


 
Okay, dann folge ich Deiner Empfehlung und bestelle wie aufgelistet von Dir, nur nehme ein anderes Gehäuse. 

Gehäuse: Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 Pro -> 77,51
Netzteil: ATX Seasonic 430W ATX 2.0 -> 59,29 
Mainboard:ASUS P5Q Pro, P45 -> 104,78
CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Boxed (anstatt. E8400)-> 157,81 
CPU-Kühler:Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (anstatt Scythe Katana 2) -> 36,83 (28,47) 
Arbeitsspeicher:OCZ XTC Platinum DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1000 Kit -> 68,35
Grafikkarte: 1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD4870 GDDR5 DVI TVo PCIe Retail -> 228,37
DVDBrenner: LG GH20LS SATA schwarz bulk -> 23,81 
HDD: viele Samsung 500GB bereits vorhanden

PS: Gibts am Board was zu meckern ? Ich bin kein Overclocker, es soll nur gescheit funktionieren und nicht rumzicken. Dachte mir bei der Masse wie es verbaut wird gibts genug Feedback im Fehlerfall 

756,75 ohne HDD bei Mindfactory


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Oktober 2008)

DA machste nichts falsch mit dem Board hab hier nur Positives gehört und der PCGH test war auch gut
kleiner Tipp am Rande mach doch nochmalein eigenen Thread in Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung + Praxisprobleme auf da gibt dann jeder seinen Senf ab


----------



## xTc (23. Oktober 2008)

Damageforce schrieb:


> ....Gibts am Board was zu meckern ? Ich bin kein Overclocker, es soll nur gescheit funktionieren und nicht rumzicken. Dachte mir bei der Masse wie es verbaut wird gibts genug Feedback im Fehlerfall



Nein, du kannst das Board ruigh nehmen, da spricht nichts gegen.  Für das P5Q Pro gilt eigentlich das es sehr unkompliziert ist. 

Selbst wenn du dein System übertakten willst, ist das mit dem P5Q Pro gut möglich.


Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2008)

mit dem P5 Qs kannst du nichts falsch machen die gelten mit zu den besten P45 Boards.
Das einzig negative ist das einige im Forum Berichten ,das die P45 Boards von Asus Probleme mit G.Skill 1000mHz Ram haben


----------



## Roli (26. Oktober 2008)

Hoi, habe gesehen ihr habt 2 Gehäuselüfter in eurer Empfehlung, machen die wirklich Sinn? Hatte noch nie einen drinne und muss auch so schon regelmässig die Lüfter staubsaugen... habe allerdings auch immer eine Seitenklappe offen. 
Wie auch immer, neuer PC is unterwegs und ich habe extra keinen Gehäuselüfter geordert. Fehler?


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

Roli schrieb:


> Hoi, habe gesehen ihr habt 2 Gehäuselüfter in eurer Empfehlung, machen die wirklich Sinn? Hatte noch nie einen drinne und muss auch so schon regelmässig die Lüfter staubsaugen... habe allerdings auch immer eine Seitenklappe offen.
> Wie auch immer, neuer PC is unterwegs und ich habe extra keinen Gehäuselüfter geordert. Fehler?



Wenn du das Gehäuse offen hast, brauchst du eigentlich keine zusätzlichen Lüfter. Wenn du das neue Gehäuse geschlossen lässt, solltest du lieber eine Gehäusebelüftung einbauen, da aktuelle Grafikkarten die Luft im Case deutlich erwärmen, auch wenn sie die Abluft nach hinten raus pusten.


Der Computer der Woche für die KW44 kommt Montag oder Dienstag. Hatte hier gerade genug action. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Der Computer der Woche für die KW44 kommt Montag oder Dienstag. Hatte hier gerade genug action.


 
Nimm doch mal was Blue Ray lastiges und dazu auch einen Full HD Monitor.


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal was Blue Ray lastiges und dazu auch einen Full HD Monitor.



Ich behalte das mal als Gedanken für den CdW KW45 im Hinterkopf, den das Konzept für den kommenden CdW steht schon. 

Ich werde den AMD-PCGH-PC etwas "pimpen". 



Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich behalte das mal als Gedanken für den CdW KW45 im Hinterkopf, den das Konzept für den kommenden CdW steht schon.


 
Jep, danke, würde mich mal so interessieren, was man braucht, um einen Blue Ray Film vom Computer aus starten zu lassen.
Du kannst natürlich auch die GraKa an den Fernseher anschließen. Denk aber an Digital Sound.
Ein Full HD Monitor zerrt recht heftig am Budget. 



xTc schrieb:


> Ich werde den AMD-PCGH-PC etwas "pimpen".


 
Was auch nicht verkehrt ist. Einige Schwächen muss man da ausbügeln.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Oktober 2008)

Das P5Q ist ja auch okay oder? mit nem Q6600


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das P5Q ist ja auch okay oder? mit nem Q6600



Klar, allerdings würde ich deiner Stelle dann das P5Q Pro nehmen. Das Layout beim normalen P5Q ist nich ideal.



Gruß


----------



## Lee (26. Oktober 2008)

@xTc

Beim "pimped" PCGH PC kein SB600 Board und kein 2,1V Speicher


----------



## xTc (9. November 2008)

*System der Woche (KW46):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche gibt es ein Aufrüst-Kit. Grundlage dafür ist ein Auftrag eines Kollegen, der sich ein günstiges Gaming-System zulegen möchte. Dabei sollte zusätzliche Leistung durch Übertakten herrausgeholt werden._


Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 425W -> 68,41 EUR

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro -> 110,91 EUR

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Boxed -> 148,29 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition -> 42,32 EUR

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ XTC Platinum DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1000 Kit -> 53,79 EUR

Grafikkarte: Gainward ATI HD4850 512 GDDR3 Dual Slot -> 131,31 EUR

*Kosten: 555,03 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mindfactory.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2008)

sieht super aus
würde den red scorpion vllt mit dem Achilles tauschen, denn der ist günstiger und ist bloß 3° kälter als der IFX-14


----------



## Mr.Green (14. November 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sieht super aus
> würde den red scorpion vllt mit dem Achilles tauschen, denn der ist günstiger und ist bloß 3° kälter als der IFX-14



äh du meinst 3° *wärmer* aber ich denke du hast recht ,it dem achilles


----------



## xTc (15. November 2008)

Naja, als ich die Zusammenstellung gemacht habe, war der _Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition_ halt billiger. Daher habe ich den genommen.

Und auf die 3° Grad kommt es nun auch nicht an. 



Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Als Kühler kannst du auch den Groß Clockner nehmen, der ist günstiger und kühlt sehr gut.
Ansonsten eine gute Zusammenstellung.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

*System der Woche (KW47):*
*Ziel: *_Diese Woche setzt der Computer der Woche auf Intels neue Core i7-Prozessoren. Dabei habe ich zwei Versionen zusammengestellt.  Das Grundgerüst besteht aus einem i7-920 auf einem GigaByte GA-EX58-UD5 mit drei mal 1GB DDR3-Speicher. Beide unterscheiden sich in der Grafikkarte. Entweder man entscheidet sich für die HD4870X2 oder für eine normale HD4870 mit 1.024MB._

*1. Version:*



> Gehäuse: Sharkoon Avenger Economy-Edition -> 33,99 EUR
> 
> Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-620HX -> 124,90 EUR
> 
> ...



*2. Version:*



> Gehäuse: Sharkoon Avenger Economy-Edition -> 33,99 EUR
> 
> Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU-520HX -> 99,90 EUR
> 
> ...




*Anmerkung: * Preise von Alternate.de

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (16. November 2008)

Du könntest die Anzahl der Lüfter noch ausbessern. In deiner Auflistung tauchen jeweils 23(!!) Noiseblocker auf! Der Preis stimmt aber, nur bei der Zahl hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. 

Ansonsten, nette Zusammenstellung, würde mir auch gefallen^^


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

Hab es verbessert. Es sollen nur 2 Stück sein, nicht 23. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Beim Kühler gibts wohl nicht so viele Alternativen, oder?


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Kühler gibts wohl nicht so viele Alternativen, oder?



Zur Auswahl hatte ich den Asus (den ich nun auch gewählt habe) und einen von Auras. Naja, sobald es einen passenden Kühler von Thermalright inkl. passendem Montagekit gibt, würde ich zu diesem greifen.

Besser der Kühler von Asus als das Boxed-Teil. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Ist aber auch ein schwaches Bild der Hersteller. Schließlich weiß man doch schon länger, dass Intel einen neuen Sockel rausbringt. Da hätte man eher was entwickeln sollen.


----------



## johnnyGT (16. November 2008)

die noctuas sollen doch core i7 kompatibel sein!


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> die noctuas sollen doch core i7 kompatibel sein!



Klar sind sie. Dafür brauchst du aber ein spezielles Kit, welches du bei Noctua anfordern musst. Um das überhaupt zu bekommen brauchst du einen Noctua-Kühler. Wenn ich richtig liege, möchte Noctua das du ihnen eine Kopie der Rechnung zuschickst.

Da kauf ich lieber erstmal einen schlechteren Kühler, als das ich die Teile liegen habe und auf das Kit von Noctua warten muss. 


Gruß


----------



## Mitwed (17. November 2008)

ich hätte da mal eins anzubieten was unter 750 ist wie den hier von tecstore
Gehäuse:Midi-Tower - JCP SD05 250mm CaseFan
CPU:AMD Phenom X4 9950 (AM2+) (Agena)
Grafikarte:NVidia GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 2xDVI
Festplatte:500 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte / 7200 u/min 8MB
DVD Brenner:LG GH-22NP
Mainboard:ABIT AX78 (AM2+)
Netzteil:550W LC-Power LC6550GP Green Power 14cm
Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB Qualitätsspeicher DDR2 CL5 PC2-800 (müsste infenion oder teamgroup sein)
Kühler(CPU):Thermaltake Golden Orb II
Preis ohne versandkosten 601,80€


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Das System würde ich so niemals kaufen.

Typische PC-"Fachgeschäft" Zusammenstellung. Und warum? Die typischen Merkmale:

- Netzteil:550W LC-Power LC6550GP Green Power 14cm

- Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB *Qualitätsspeicher* DDR2 CL5 PC2-800
 -> Da stecken meist Speicher drin, den kennt niemanden. 

- Kühler(CPU):Thermaltake Golden Orb II

So, aber nun genug dazu. Btt please. 


Gruß


----------



## amdintel (18. November 2008)

Computer der Woche ?

seit  wann sind Computer Einzel Teile ein Computer ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

Seit man sie zusammenschrauben kann und zusammenstecken kann?!


----------



## amdintel (18. November 2008)

Falsch Einzel Teile *sind kein *und ergeben keinen Computer,   weil diese nicht lauffähig sind !
und diese Bastel Listen schon gar nicht ,
wo man dann wenige Tage später  oft liest,  was alles nicht funktioniert , 
also ein Computer ist ein Komplett Gerät,  das nach dem einschalten funktioniert , 
Beispiele von Komplett Modellen:  oder OEM PCs,
von Dell, Medion, Siemens, Aecer, Atelco, HP, oder das was PC Hardware  von einem Händler zusammen bauen lässt ,  z.b. oder ein System das von einem Versand Händler angeboten wird,  als Komplett System !
Ein Ersatz Teil Lager gilt ja auch nicht als Computer !
Eine Pizza ist auch nicht ein Haufen  von Mehl mit Gewürzen und Hefe/Wasser  und Wurst.
Die Überschrift müsste also heißen , Computer zusammen Stellung  der Woche Bastel Liste z.b.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (18. November 2008)

Omg, jetzt geht die Erbsenzählerei wieder los. Jeder der sich die Teile nach einer der Empfehlungen hier bestellt wird schon wissen, dass er sie noch zusammenbauen und zum laufen bringen muss. Ich denke aber, dass das die meisten hinkriegen, die es machen, und den anderen kann man ja helfen, wenns mal irgendwo klemmt, für das gibts solche Foren ja.


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> Computer der Woche ?
> 
> seit  wann sind Computer Einzel Teile ein Computer ?



Was ist den nun hier los? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Seit man sie zusammenschrauben kann und zusammenstecken kann?!



Danke Stefan.  Mehr Worte brauchst nicht.



amdintel schrieb:


> Falsch Einzel Teile *sind kein *und ergeben keinen Computer,   weil diese nicht lauffähig sind !
> und diese Bastel Listen schon gar nicht ,
> wo man dann wenige Tage später  oft liest,  was alles nicht funktioniert ,
> also ein Computer ist ein Komplett Gerät,  das nach dem einschalten funktioniert ,
> ...



Also wenn du das so siehst bitte. Wir sind hier in einem Hardware-Forum wo ca. 85% aller Member ihren Rechner selbst zusammen bauen können. Sollte nun einer der restlichen 15% sagen, das er gern die Zusammenstellung so haben möchte, aber keine Ahung zum Zusammenbau hat, erkläre ich mich noch bereit das zu übernehmen.

Generell bauen hier alle ihre Rechner selbst oder lassen sie zusammenbauen. Ich glaube es gibt hier nicht viele User die einen "Fertig-PC" haben. 

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Klar sind sie. Dafür brauchst du aber ein spezielles Kit, welches du bei Noctua anfordern musst. Um das überhaupt zu bekommen brauchst du einen Noctua-Kühler. Wenn ich richtig liege, möchte Noctua das du ihnen eine Kopie der Rechnung zuschickst.
> 
> Da kauf ich lieber erstmal einen schlechteren Kühler, als das ich die Teile liegen habe und auf das Kit von Noctua warten muss.
> 
> ...



Ich konnte mein "Maximus"-Kit für den NH-U12P auch mit einem Screenshot vom Norsk-IT-Warenkorb anfordern, sollte also nicht das Problem sein. 

Gruß,
André

/edit: @amdintel: 
Sorry wenn ich das so sagen aber, *bekloppt*?
Wie _xTc_ schon sagte, das hier ist ein Hardwareforum (ziemlich genau sogar das "Extreme"-Forum) und sowas ist so lächerlich.

Gruß,
André


----------



## amdintel (22. November 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> /edit: @amdintel:
> Sorry wenn ich das so sagen aber, *bekloppt*?
> Wie _xTc_ schon sagte, das hier ist ein Hardwareforum (ziemlich genau sogar das "Extreme"-Forum) und sowas ist so lächerlich.
> 
> ...


so so man ist also deiner Meinung bekloppt wenn man sagt, das Einzel teile kein Computer ist


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (23. November 2008)

Du brauchst ja bloß einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, in dem du Fertig-PCs empfiehlst und nicht über die Art und Weise, wie er seine PC-Empfehlungen gestaltet, meckern und den Thread mit irgendwelchen Angeboten von irgendwelchen Händlern im Internet zumüllen. 
Das hier ist im Prinzip xTc's Thread, in dem er den Lesern, die das wollen, Zusammenstellungen für verschiedene Anforderungen empfiehlt. Und jeder kann daran konstruktive Kritik äußern, aber fertige Rechner schießen hier ja total am eigentlichen Ziel vorbei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

Beim Computer der Woche geht es ja in erster Linie darum, dass man eine gewisse Forderung erfüllen will (Gaming Recher auf Intel Basis, was günstiges für's Internet auf AMD Basis, Mainstream Rechner für jedermann).
Dass es sich dabei immer um entsprechende Hardwarteile handelt, die man am Ende zusammenbauen muss, sollte jedem einleuchten.

Fertige Computer zu empfehlen würde an Werbung grenzen und ist nicht Sache dieses Threads. Jeder kann ja anhand der Hardware, die für die jeweiligen Ansprüche zusammengestellt wurde, bei seinem Discounter um die Ecke feststellen, ob der Preis für das dort angebotene Fertiggerät in Ordnung ist.

Außerdem gibt es Onlineshops wie Alternate, die eine solche Zusammenstellung auch fertig bauen und einschaltbereit zu dir nach Hause liefern. Sozusagen hast du dann deinen Fertigcomputer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich kenne die leistungsstarken Onboard-Loesungen..


 
... mit denen man Crysis in Full HD Auflösung spielen kann.


----------



## Klausr (10. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, wieso?
> Baust du auf einem Intel Computer mit Intel Chipsatz eine Grafikkarte von Intel ein?



Hmm da hätte aber die Nvidia Fraktion ein Prob gg

MBs und Grakas bekommens aber was machens dann mit der CPU


----------



## xTc (14. Dezember 2008)

*System der Woche (KW48):*
*Ziel: *_Ein leistungsstarkes Spiele-System auf Basis des neuen Intel Core i7. Dazu eine Pfeilschnelle GTX280 und 6GB Arbeitsspeicher. Ein System, was jedem Spieler Freudentränen in die Augen treiben sollte...._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Venga Economy -> 33,99 EUR

Netzteil: Cooler Master RealPower M 620W -> 84,90 EUR

Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EX58-UD5 -> 244,90 EUR

CPU: Intel® Core i7-920 Boxed -> 274,00 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 -> 39,99 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit -> 242,90 Euro

Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX280 -> 369,00 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB -> 59,90 Euro

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223Q -> 29,99 Euro

Zubehör: 2x/Stück Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 -> 9,29 Euro -> 18,58 Euro
             1x/Stück Xigmatek Crossbow ACK-I7363 -> 7,99 Euro

*Kosten: 1.456,13 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Alternate.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, was ist los, nicht das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Dezember 2008)

Das gibts doch nur in der Bananen-Editon. 

Oder war das nur beim M2F so?

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nur in der Bananen-Editon.
> 
> Oder war das nur beim M2F so?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe davon ganze Bananenstauden voll.


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

> Gehäuse: Sharkoon Venga Economy -> 33,99 EUR


Warum so ein günstiges gehäuse?


----------



## Robär (16. Dezember 2008)

Warum nicht?!

Warum sollte er sich großartig mit einem anderen Gehäuse beschäftigen, wenn die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind. Es geht hier mehr um die inneren Werte.


----------



## Nickles (16. Dezember 2008)

> Warum nicht?!
> 
> Warum sollte er sich großartig mit einem anderen Gehäuse beschäftigen, wenn die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind. Es geht hier mehr um die inneren Werte.


Sieht jeder anders


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Sieht jeder anders


 
Dieser "andere" wird die ausgewählte Hardeware halt in ein anderes Gehäuse bauen, spielt jetzt nicht so eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## xTc (17. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> > Gehäuse: Sharkoon Venga Economy -> 33,99 EUR
> 
> 
> 
> Warum so ein günstiges gehäuse?




Ich habe ein günstiges Gehäuse gewählt, da die Hardware ja irgendwo verbaut werden muss. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn ein entsprechendes Gehäuse zu wählen, da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat.

Alternativ kann ich ja in Zukunft das *Antec Three Hundred* nehmen. Es ist sicherlich edler und hochwertiger als das Sharkoon.

Und nur mal so als Info nebenbei, ich würde auch noch etwas Geld drauflegen und mir ein schickes Lian Li oder so kaufen. 

Gruß


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

> Und nur mal so als Info nebenbei, ich würde auch noch etwas Geld drauflegen und mir ein schickes Lian Li oder so kaufen.


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2008)

*System der Woche (KW48):*
*Ziel: *_Ein "günstiges" Core i7-System gepaart mit einer HD4870 1GB und 3 oder 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black -> 32,55 EUR

Netzteil: Cooler Master Real Power Pro 520W -> 89,97 EUR

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 -> 218,95 EUR

CPU: Intel® Core i7-920 Boxed -> 245,47 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1284 Heatpipe Cooler -> 42,69 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: 3x2048MB Kit OCZ Platinum Edition 1333MHz CL7 -> 173,76 Euro

Grafikkarte: 1024MB Palit/Xpertvision Radeon HD4870 Sonic -> 209,38 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ 640GB -> 70,73 Euro

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE -> 25,12 Euro

Zubehör: 1x/Stück Xigmatek I7363 Crossbow Montage-Kit -> 9,60 Euro
             2x/Stück Nanoxia FX12-2000 -> 11,82 Euro -> 23,64 Euro

*Kosten: 1.141,86 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mindfactory.


*Und falls jemand doch mit 3GB Arbeitsspeicher auskommt, dann ist die ganze Konfiguration noch etwas günstiger:*

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black -> 32,55 EUR

Netzteil: Cooler Master Real Power Pro 520W -> 89,97 EUR

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 -> 218,95 EUR

CPU: Intel® Core i7-920 Boxed -> 245,47 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1284 Heatpipe Cooler -> 42,69 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: 3x1024MB Kit OCZ Platinum XTC 1333MHz CL7 -> 88,82 Euro

Grafikkarte: 1024MB Palit/Xpertvision Radeon HD4870 Sonic -> 209,38 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ 640GB -> 70,73 Euro

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE -> 25,12 Euro

Zubehör: 1x/Stück Xigmatek I7363 Crossbow Montage-Kit -> 9,60 Euro
             2x/Stück Nanoxia FX12-2000 -> 11,82 Euro -> 23,64 Euro

*Kosten: 1.056,92 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Mindfactory.


Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## xTc (22. Dezember 2008)

*System der Woche (KW48):*
*Ziel: *_Heute extra zu Weihnachten ein günstiger Spiele-PC mit AMD's neuem Athlon 64 X² 7750+. Dazu eine HD4850 und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher._


Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black -> 32,55 EUR

Netzteil: Enermax PRO-82+ 425W -> 63,02 EUR

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H -> 133,83 EUR

CPU: Athlon64 X2 7750+ BE -> 70,31 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Nepartak HDT-S983 -> 34,54 Euro

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2048MB A-Data DDR2 800MHz CL4 Extrme -> 35,59 Euro

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD4850 512MB -> 121,33 Euro

Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB -> 48,72 Euro

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE -> 25,12 Euro


*Kosten: 565,01 Euro zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Alternate.

Bis zur nächsten Woche.


Gruß​


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2008)

Du willst einen günstigen Spiele Rechner und nimmst dann ein fettes und teures 790GX Mainboard? 
Ein 780G hätte auch gereicht und man spart nochmal 40 Euro.


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Dezember 2008)

Mein Vorschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spike_bamp (30. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *System der Woche (KW48):*
> *Ziel: *_Heute extra zu Weihnachten ein günstiger Spiele-PC mit AMD's neuem Athlon 64 X² 7750+. Dazu eine HD4850 und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher._
> 
> 
> ...



Ist die GraKa auch bei nem 22" Widescreen TFT sinnvoll? Ansonsten gefällt mir das ganz gut.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist immer so eine Sache.

Am besten nimmst du dir einfach die Benchmarks von Computerbase.de zur Hilfe. Da sind immer Test für die gängigen 19", 22" und 24" Auflösungen.


----------



## davex-pro (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zum ersten Mal in einem Forum und möchte mir nach 7 Jahren im Frühjahr einen neuen Rechner zulegen. Schwerpunkt...Büro aber auch Videobearbeitung. Nach Studium der letzten beiden pcgh habe ich mir mal einen möglichen PC (siehe pdf) zusammengestellt. Was sagt die 'Fachwelt' dazu?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

davex-pro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin zum ersten Mal in einem Forum und möchte mir nach 7 Jahren im Frühjahr einen neuen Rechner zulegen. Schwerpunkt...Büro aber auch Videobearbeitung. Nach Studium der letzten beiden pcgh habe ich mir mal einen möglichen PC (siehe pdf) zusammengestellt. Was sagt die 'Fachwelt' dazu?


 
Halte ich für etwas zu teuer, mit einem AMD auf 45nm Basis wirst du deutlich günstiger fahren und trotzdem keine Leistungseinbußen haben.
Schau doch mal hier rein und gucke nach Threads, die deinem entsprechen können oder mach selbst einen auf.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Januar 2009)

Das sieht eher nach einem gamer PC aus,also fürs Büro ist der 100000% zu schnell,das wär echt mehr Stromverschwendung,mit einen einfachen DC mit halbwegs vernüftiger Graka kommst du auch hin^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Januar 2009)

Also eigentlich tut es da auch ein "alter" Q6600 (oder Q9300) und eine GeForce 9800GT.

Wenn dann mal alle Bild-/Videobearbeitungsprogramme CUDA unterstützen brauchst du keine ultra-schnellen-CPUs mehr. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Flash (8. Januar 2009)

hi... wär's möglich nächste woche nen pc mit phenom II zusammen zu stellen? würde mir nämlich gerne en neues sys mit phenom II zulegen...

glg 
flaash


----------



## Flash (8. Januar 2009)

hi... wär's möglich nächste woche nen pc mit phenom II zusammen zu stellen? würde mir nämlich gerne en neues sys mit phenom II zulegen...

glg 
flaash


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Januar 2009)

ja,auch schon diese Woche^^


----------



## sechzger (4. März 2009)

wie wärs mal mit nem rechner mit server-prozzis?
Mein Dad hat sich mal vor längerem mal einen solchen zambebaut.
War ein AMD-Opteron-Sys und des Teil ging ab wie Sau^^(tschuldigung für die ausdrucksweise, is aber soXDD)


----------



## Gamiac (15. März 2009)

Sorry aber noch 15 euro drauf und du hast ne gtx 260 wo ist da der sinn .


----------



## Fransen (26. März 2009)

Nun möchte ich mal meinen "Computer der Woche" vorstellen, ich hoffe, dass das ok ist.

*System der Woche (KW):*
*Ziel: *Einen ausgewogenen Spielerechner, mit ausreichend OC-Reserven auf die Beine zu stellen.

Gehäuse: *Antec Three Hundred* ~59,90€

Netzteil: *Tagan TG500-BZ PipeRock 500W* ~97,90€

Mainboard: *Asus M4A78-E* ~112.90€

CPU: *AMD Phenom II X3 720* ~123,90€

CPU-Kühler: *Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283* ~39,90€

Arbeitsspeicher: *A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066* ~62,90€

Grafikkarte: *Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample* ~179,90€

Festplatte: *Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB* ~59,90€

Laufwerk: *LG GH-22NS* ~29,99€


*Kosten: 767,28€ zzgl. Eventuell Anfallendes Porto*

*Anmerkung: * Preise von Alternate.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2009)

> Netzteil: Tagan TG500-BZ PipeRock 500W ~97,90€



das würde ich nicht nehmen , entweder das Tagan Superrock 680W) oder wenn KM dann Cooler Master Silent PRO  oder 
enermax Pro82+ oder Modu82+

zum Board : kenne ich nicht nimm aber besser eins mit 750 Soutbrige vielleicht lässt sich der X3 zum X4 freischalten


----------



## Fransen (26. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> das würde ich nicht nehmen , entweder das Tagan Superrock 680W) oder wenn KM dann Cooler Master Silent PRO  oder
> enermax Pro82+ oder Modu82+
> 
> zum Board : kenne ich nicht nimm aber besser eins mit 750 Soutbrige vielleicht lässt sich der X3 zum X4 freischalten



Das Tagan Piperock ist schon, ohne Zweifel, ausreichend und gut.

Das Mainboard hat die SB750 und ist (mit Mod.-Bios) auch fähig den 4.Kern freizuschalten, sofern die CPU dies zulässt.

Bedenke, dass nicht jedes Board mit SB750 den 4.Kern freischalten kann, zu den Asus Platinen kursieren modifizierte Bios Versionen im Internet, welche dies zulassen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. März 2009)

Zum ocen würde ich aber eher diesen Ram nehmen
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit


----------



## Fransen (27. März 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Zum ocen würde ich aber eher diesen Ram nehmen
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator EPP Kit



Geschmackssache, ich greife gerne auf altbewährtes zurück.

Mit dem A-Data Kit habe ich bis jetzt imemr gute Ergebnisse eingefahren, mit den günstigen DOminator von Corsair dagegen keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Uziflator (27. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Das Tagan Piperock ist schon, ohne Zweifel, ausreichend und gut.
> 
> Das Mainboard hat die SB750 und ist (mit Mod.-Bios) auch fähig den 4.Kern freizuschalten, sofern die CPU dies zulässt.
> 
> Bedenke, dass nicht jedes Board mit SB750 den 4.Kern freischalten kann, zu den Asus Platinen kursieren modifizierte Bios Versionen im Internet, welche dies zulassen.



Das Coolermaster ist aber besser und Günstiger, wo gegen das Tagan völlig überteuert ist für die Leistung.


----------



## Fransen (27. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Coolermaster ist aber besser, wo gegen das Tagan völlig überteuert ist für die Leistung.



Hast du einen Vergleich zur Hand bzw. einen Test?!?

Das Tagan ist keinesfalls überteuert, wenn man bedenkt was man für sein Geld geboten bekommt(Ausstattung mit einbezogen).

Gleichwertige DarkPowerPro Netzteile oder Modu82+ befinden sich in derselben Preisklasse.


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Mai 2009)

wird dieser Thread überhaupt noch weitergeführt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> wird dieser Thread überhaupt noch weitergeführt?


 
Scheint offensichtlich nicht mehr der Fall zu sein.


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

dann müssen wir ihn weiter führen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2009)

wäre dabei


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

na dann fang mal an;D


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2009)

Mit was?


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

na weiterführen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2009)

ner zusammenstellung,
mach ich gern

einer?
zwei?


mainstrem und high performance?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2009)

So, dann mal zur KW 25 / 2009

*Ziel:
*Ein Rechner für ca. 550 €, der spieletauglich ist und möglichst auch die Stromrechnung nicht über Gebühr strapaziert.
Jeweils als Intel und AMD.



			
				AMD schrieb:
			
		

> CPU:
> AMD Athlon X2 7850  € 62,90
> 
> Kühler:
> ...


Macht dann € 547,65 bei Alternate (geht sicher günstiger)
plus Versand falls nötig



			
				Intel schrieb:
			
		

> CPU:
> Intel® Pentium® Prozessor E6300   € 62,90
> 
> Kühler:
> ...


Macht dann € 579,65 bei Alternate (geht sicher günstiger)
plus Versand falls nötig

Der Intelrechner ist zwecks Konkurenzfähigkeit leider 22€ teurer.
Beide Rechner setzen zu gunsten des Stromverbrauchs auf Dual-Cores und die HD 4770. 
Raum für Einsparungen bleiben bei CPU-Kühler und DVD-Rom, dafür könnte man eine HD 4870 ins Auge fassen, wobei diese doch deutlich mehr Strom zieht, zugegebenermaßen bei mehr Power.

Stelle die beiden Systeme mal als Diskussionsgrundlage zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2009)

Also dank dem AMD Athlon X2 7850 ist stromsparen beim AMD System schon mal out. Der Kuma heizt ohne Ende und verbraucht auch recht viel und ist dabei nicht schneller als ein alter 6000+. Von daher würde ich einen AMD Athlon II X2 250, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX250OCGQBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Die F1 Platte würde ich rausschmeißen und durch eine Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ersetzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2009)

danke für die rückmeldung 
der x2 250 hätte den preisrahmen gesprengt, wobei der intel das ja auch tut 
has aber schon recht, der 250er ist bestimmt die äquivalentere cpu von amd zum 6300, zumindest auch was occ-potential angeht 

bei den caiviar weiß ich leide rnicht wie laut/leise die sind, bei den f1 weiß ich ebend, nicht hörbar normal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. September 2009)

Passiert hier eigentlich noch etwas? Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund, warum der Thread weiterhin oben angepinnt sein sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Passiert hier eigentlich noch etwas? Ansonsten gibt es keinen Grund, warum der Thread weiterhin oben angepinnt sein sollte.


 
Hast du mal xTc angesprochen, war doch immer sein Baby.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2009)

Da sich in diesem Thread nur mehrere Monate alte Konfigurationen finden, hebe ich den Sticky bis auf weiteres auf. PC-Zusammenstellungen sind häufig bereits nach 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr optimal, aber nach einigem Monaten sind sie sogar eher kontraproduktiv und irreführend. Sollte der Thread später wieder regelmäßig aktualisiert werden, ist ein Sticky natürlich möglich.

@quanti: Ich renne da niemandem hinterher, weil er eine freiwillig geleistete Hilfe für andere User nicht mehr leisten kann/will. Natürlich ist es schade, aber das Forum geht deshalb nicht unter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @quanti: Ich renne da niemandem hinterher, weil er eine freiwillig geleistete Hilfe für andere User nicht mehr leisten kann/will. Natürlich ist es schade, aber das Forum geht deshalb nicht unter.


 
Da haste natürlich Recht, Stephan. 
Ich werde mal xTc ankloppen, ob er da noch was machen will, oder ob seine ständigen Reviews ihn davon abhalten.


----------



## Damageforce (18. Mai 2010)

Schade, wollte meinen PC den ich hier diskutiert hatte neu kaufen... ne neue Intel Gamer Config wäre super!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

Guck doch hier rein. KLICK
Wenn du einen Beratung haben möchtest, dann mach einfach einen Thread auf.


----------

